# Would you grind this smooth?



## karaolos (Jan 12, 2014)

I've got a new Dankung style frame made for flats - flattened and smooth surface at the top of the tips. Other than that, the whole frame is knurled... but it's getting wrapped anyway. 

Would you smooth the surface inside the plug holes, where the latex meets the frame?


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

I would give it a few passes with some fine sandpaper. Just make sure it’s not sharp that it’ll roughen up your flat-bands to the point where it’ll cause early breakage.


----------



## Karloshi (Apr 6, 2021)

I would shoot it for a few sets of bands first and see how it goes. If you notice any issues with band wear then make the necessary changes.


----------



## Valery (Jan 2, 2020)

I wouldn't grind the slingshot down, especially since securing the tape with tapered plugs isn't the best solution. I use this attachment, I'm fine with it.


----------



## karaolos (Jan 12, 2014)

I appreciate the input guys! 

Will give it a go without modifying or wrapping and see what happens...


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Valery said:


> I wouldn't grind the slingshot down, especially since securing the tape with tapered plugs isn't the best solution. I use this attachment, I'm fine with it.
> View attachment 379122


very ingenious method there


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Valery said:


> I wouldn't grind the slingshot down, especially since securing the tape with tapered plugs isn't the best solution. I use this attachment, I'm fine with it.
> View attachment 379122


Gypsy tabs on a Pretzel frame-A great match! Good job Bud!


----------

